# Virtual Numbers Random Calls



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Here in Tulsa, we have a virtual number that always shows up when someone texts or calls. Since we do not see the clients phone# any more, we can always text this number(can't call) and it is routed to whomever we are connected with at the time. Lately, I have been getting random phone calls from this number during the day and I'm not even online. A couple of weeks ago, I got a call at 9am from the last pax from the evening before. These other calls are just random though.

I am curious if others are getting these same calls and what the possible causes are. They are almost as annoying as the uber emails/texts.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Here in Tulsa, we have a virtual number that always shows up when someone texts or calls. Since we do not see the clients phone# any more, .


anymore? so your actual phone number showed up, and the pax actual cell number showed up before?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OP. Have you discovered the answer to your question yet? I see you posted this 3 months ago. In case you haven't- most likely it is a pax calling back on a 'missed call' where you tried to contact them before or after a ride. They don't recognize the number, so they call it back later when they see it on their missed calls list. This has happened to me about 4-5 times over the last 3 months. I even apparently got a 'pocket dial' from a pax once because there was a 2-3 minute 'message' on my voice mail from my Uber # with people talking in the background. I'm thinking it had to be one of my pax from the previous day that I called but got no answer. HTH.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> anymore? so your actual phone number showed up, and the pax actual cell number showed up before?


Yes, it did when I started in June of last year


----------



## Lee (Mar 10, 2015)

The virtual number the pax sees is your assigned uber number so anyone can call it and get you.


----------



## theitalianinbmore (Jul 6, 2015)

Last week I had a random phone call to my Uber number about a guy who was responding to an ad on Craigslist for a BMW. I was pretty sketched out honestly, so I e-mailed support and they decided that changing my pax phone number was best.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

I occasionally get random day time calls from a 205 area code, which is where all Uber calls come from around here. I don't ever answer it, and no one has ever left a voicemail. I figure if it is important maybe they will leave a message, otherwise I don't care what they want.


----------

